# finasterid (proscar or penester)



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 15, 2003)

What are the amounts used?
I m gonna take 1g of test per week in the middle of the cycle, starting on 500mg a finishing at 250mg per week. 
How much finasterid should I take to prevent the conversion of T into DHT? 2,5-5mg per day is enough?
Thanks.

Martin


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 15, 2003)

I would not go over 5mg.  Maybe less if you are taking any oral AS


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 16, 2003)

the cycle will include bionabol (metandienon), sustanon, test enanthate. Plus proviron, clomifen in the end, clenbuterol...

I thought I might start at 2,5mg od finasterid, then go to 5mg and finish at 2,5mg again...
I do not intend to go over 5mg.

From what I read, I found out that "one should take 2,5mg of finasterid on each 500mg of testosterone used"


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 16, 2003)

You don't taper propecia like you do AS.  I would start it before you cycle, and run it well afterwards too.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 16, 2003)

taper propecia???
Sorry, I have problems with understanding...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 16, 2003)

Do NOT taper the propecia.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 17, 2003)

hehe
and what does it mean "to taper the propecia" ???
Can you use some different words?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2003)

Start the propecia before your cycle and run it after your cycle has completed, stick to the same dose through your cycle. Generally speaking you want to use the least amount that works for you.

By the way, that is a damn lot of test you are running, I am going to experiment with a gram a week and that is well beyond anything I've run other than front loads. I would also say dont taper your test, run the same damn dose through the whole cycle.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Martin Smolinsk *_
> hehe
> and what does it mean "to taper the propecia" ???
> Can you use some different words?


Don't lower the dose in latter weeks. Keep the dosage the same throughout the cycle.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 18, 2003)

OK, so for the finasterid, you mean that I should start a few weeks before the cycle .....how many weeks before? And why? I would takle 2,5mg per day and keep this dosage even after the cycle. Is that right? How many weeks after? 
I dont understand one thing, guys, why should I keep the same dosage of test throughout the whole cycle??? I know that it will cumulate in my body, but I think it is very important to lower the dosage by the end in order to keep my gains!!! Am I right? Maybe I should start constantly at 500mg, in the middle of the cycle go to 750mg and then 500, 250mg. Then clostilbegyt, ....

I will be thankful  to you for any good advice 

Martin


----------



## Mudge (Nov 18, 2003)

There is no reason to raise or lower your test dose through the middle of the cycle, it will NOT help recovery and it does nothing to help keep gains.

I imagine that it will take awhile for the finasteride to build in the blood to protect you, which is why you would take it in advance of the cycle, how far in advance I can't say.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 18, 2003)

There is no reason to raise or lower your test dose through the middle of the cycle, it will NOT help recovery and it does nothing to help keep gains.

Yes, I understand this. But what I mean is that I have to lower the dosages very slowly in order to keep gains


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 18, 2003)

Mudge, do you think 1g of test per week is too much? Should I stay at 750mg?
My last cycle was 250-500mg os sustanon pr week, plus deca, metandienon and oxymetolon


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2003)

No...............lowering the dose has nothing to do with keeping gains. That depends on what you do post cycle!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Martin Smolinsk *_
> Mudge, do you think 1g of test per week is too much? Should I stay at 750mg?
> My last cycle was 250-500mg os sustanon pr week, plus deca, metandienon and oxymetolon



So you are going to double or quadruple the dose? Even 750mg is "alot" IMO, I dont know your stats though. I had topped out at 240 doing 580mg of enan weekly, so I will now be using more this time but seriously I get gyno prone past about 600mg of any test per week so I have to run mine with adex. I was doing a front load week with 250mg of enan EOD and was getting gyno symptoms by about the 3rd shot.

If you are seriously worried about losing hair I dont see the reason to push the envelope even more.

How did you run the anadrol and how did you like it?


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 19, 2003)

Mudge, OK, in the previous cycle I had 12 susts, now it will be 12 susts plus 8 enanthates. 
As far as my stats are concerned: 
age: 22
weight: 245lbs
height: 186cm

If you think that I shouldnt go over 750mg, fine, I will follow your advice.

Finasterid: well, I will start 2 weeks before the cycle, hope it will be enough taking 1/4 of pill per day, then 1/2 of pill per day, and finish at 1/4 of pill. I know what you said, but I have 30 pills available, if I want to take it for 11 weeks, I have to start at a lower dose. Do ya understand?

Yeah, anadrol, I had androlic from Thailand, well, I took 100mg per day in the maximum, lowering the dose to 25mg in the end. It was very very strong. I dont know whether I want to try again this drug, it works very quickly, good for strength and mass, but most of the gains is just water, which is not very good. And for the side effects, everything you can imagine except from gyno, I think I will never get it. What I had was high blood presure, headache, rised (or raised) libido, not sure w/ En grammar here. 

Yeah, I AM worried about my hair. And moreover about my prostate. 

And one more thing I want to know: how to take clenbuterol post cycle. Until now, I always did 2 day on, one day off, because my training routine is 2+1 and it fits. Im thinking these days about trying 2 on 2 off. What do you think? Ya and do you have the clen from China in the US? We do have it ))) and it pretty cheap. hehe

BTW: is there a gallery in which I could send my photo on this page? Give me the link, if so. 

Bye

Martin


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2003)

Click GALLERY at the bottom of your post to upload a photo. For 245 your test dose is debateable, but if you responded well to 500mg last time I'd go for 750.

If you mean IP clen then yes it exists here in the states, most of his orals are legitimate but the anadrol is at least currently, not worth anything.

Most people seem to like to run clen 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, tapering the dose up and down to a maximum of about 200mcg per day, some people get sides at lesser doses (bad shakes).


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 20, 2003)

Mudge, what do you mean when you say: For 245 your test dose is debateable?
You wanna say that Im pretty heavy or the opposite? Well, I do this sport some 5 years really seriously, but Im no "big guy", it is not what I want it to be. Maybe if you give me your e-mail, I can send you a photo of mine just to see what it looks like.

OK, I start on 500, go to 750,then 500 and end on 250, yes, yes, but! If I start on 750 a keep it until let say the 6th week, I will need more sustanon and thats what I do not want. I did it every time I took AS and worked pretty cool, so why not to do it the same way? 
For the clen: I am not a complete beginner, I took clen a few times already, I just wanted to hear another opinion. Thats fine. What you say 2weeks on 2 weeks off, yes, Ive heard taht many times, but what I need to do after the cycle is to prevent catabolism, so what shall I do the two weeks off with no clenbuterol in my body. I will lose musles and thats what I do not want.
I usually go to max. 120mcg per day and its damn enough! The bad shakes that you say are alwyas cery visible in me

So when we are talking bout these things, how would you use clomid after the cycle? Last time I took 5pills, then 4, 3,2,2,2,...some two weeks and one pill for one more week. And it was very good. I didnt lose a pound and it was the androic cycle! Do you think its fine?

Mudge, thanks for your help. Ane if you give me the email, I can send you my whole cycle to tell me what changes I should do. Do you think you can do that?

Thanks bro

Martin


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

Meaning for a guy your size, if your bodyfat is reasonable there are some people on a gram a week. Different people respond differently though for various reasons.

I would rather split up the dose by days, not by tapering. So for example instead of once weekly shots I might do every 3 days, 4 days or whatever.

I hate clomid, and dont feel that I recouperate for dick off of it, I ran it for 4 weeks and did not recouperate fully.

If you are losing muscles post cycle then you have not recouperated and/or you are not eating properly. Clen has a 1.5 day active half life, so staying off for 1-2 days at a time is not going to do much.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2003)

I have been taking finasteride for 3 months.  I do not know the half-life of test, but the end of your post cycle would coincide with the time when all the excess test is out of your body.  Finasteride DOES have a short half-life, but once it binds to 5-ar, the effects last up to a month.  I don't know the physiology behind 5-ar creation, but I do believe it is the limiting factor, ie you are going to run out of 5ar before you run out of test unless you are shedding like a cat.  So, theoretically, if you block all of this 5ar with 1mg of finasteride a day, the dose of test can be increased without requiring more finasteride.

In terms of how much finasteride you take, it is hard to tell.  While I agree with dg that you should use the lowest amount, in theory this is hard to do because hair is not just going to fall out once it is affected by dht, rather, it will a month or 2 after, which may be too late.  If you are concerned with hairloss or prostate enlargement, I would take as much  as you could without running out before all of the excess test is out of your body, not to exceed 5mg ED.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 21, 2003)

Half lives (active, not actual)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18411

Steroid esters Drug Active half-life 
Formate 1.5 days 
Acetate 3 days 
Propionate 4.5 days 
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days (dont believe this is correct)
Butyrate 6 days 
Valerate 7.5 days 
Hexanoate 9 days 
Caproate 9 days 
Isocaproate 9 days 
Heptanoate 10.5 days 
Enanthate 10.5 days 
Octanoate 12 days 
Cypionate 12 days 
Nonanoate 13.5 days 
Decanoate 15 days 
Undecanoate 16.5 days


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 22, 2003)

Mudge: I always schedule taking test on weeks. Im not sure whether you understand...If I have 250mg, it is Monday, if I have 500, it is Mon and Thursday, if I have 750, its Mon, Thurs and Saturday...thats it. 
You say you hate clomid...so what do you use instead??? 
And how should I do it with the clen? Im not sure here, I know that 2days on 2days off are not good. Maybe I could try the 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, but what shal I take the two weeks off??????? Nothing???

I didnt say that I lose musles after the cycle. My nutrition and training is fine. No problems with this....and I usually lose some 5pounds, maybe less which is very good I think. It all due to clomid, thats why I dont understand your point of view...

Mudge: in May 2003 after my cutting cycle, when I did my best to lose fat, I had some 220lbs, but remember that im not competing, so I could still lose some 20pounds...but it was very good I think
Bu Id like to send you my photos, please, put your e-mail here so that I could write a few lines for you...thanks

Dale Mabry: thanks for the info, I asked in fact two big guys, dealer who offered me finasterid and one of them said take 2,5mg per day and the other one said take 10mg! Thanks for your info. I will stay at 2,5 and will see...

One more thing, Mudge, when should I start with proviron (mesterolon, if Im right...)? Again, the opinions differ. I take to prevent gynecomastia , just to make sure that everything is OK, should I start right from the beginning of the cycle or let say 3rd or 4th week...?

Martin


----------



## Mudge (Nov 22, 2003)

I still use clomid, but I use it combined with nolvadex so I can cut the doses in half. More than a week with clomid @ 100mg and I start getting womanly mood swings, and it seems to cause havoc with my skin.

You can post your pic in your gallery, or my email address is at the bottom of my posts, [at] means @, I have the address this way to avoid spam-bots picking it up hopefully.

BO's suggestion was to start the Finasteride before even starting the cycle itself.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2003)

I would say 2.5mg is more than enough.  Coincidentally, what is the going street price on Finasteride these days?  If it can't be posted someone could pm me.  I got mine dirt cheap, but from overseas.

I definitely concur with starting it precycle, but not too early.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 23, 2003)

And what about these? 

???Maybe I could try the 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, but what shal I take the two weeks off??????? Nothing??????

???One more thing, Mudge, when should I start with proviron (mesterolon, if Im right...)? Again, the opinions differ. I take it to prevent gynecomastia , just to make sure that everything is OK, should I start right from the beginning of the cycle or let say 3rd or 4th week...????

???BO's suggestion was to start the Finasteride before even starting the cycle itself.???
Yeah, Ive understood it. I could start some two weeks before???

Dale Mabry: in Slovakia, all these drugs are pretty cheap in comparison with the US. I paid some 1400 crowns for 30pills per 5mg, which is about 40$. Do you want to come for a visit? )))

Martin


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2003)

FINASTERIDE 1 MG PER TABLET 
PRICES $35 PER 50 / $60 PER 100 (USD)

I have never used proviron, I always use arimidex or nolvadex. Since proviron is an anti-aromatase though (like arimidex), I would probably use it through the cycle, in whatever dose you feel appropriate. I always try to use the least neccessary when it comes to these things.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2003)

Wow, that is a great price.  I go tmine online for $120 for 84 Proscar (5mg)


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2003)

84x5mg = 420 milligrams $120 
versus 100mg $60 though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, I know it is better, way better.  This first time I actually got the actual Merck drug, though, it is hard to tell which generics are for real so i went with the stuff I could look up the batch number for.

Now I get ya Mudge.  by the by, I got a good way to break the Proscar into fifths, it is actually pretty easy now.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2003)

5ths, hmm. I've done 4ths ok with a razer blade, you can buy pill cutters too which (use a razer) are probably even nicer.

You got about twice as much for the $...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, it was not a generic either.  I actually used a pill cutter to cut this batch, but next time I am using a razor blade as it is easier to cut it straight, my pill cutter cuts at an angle since the proscar are not a normal shape.  I would be more than happy to hook a brotha up with a website if he wishes.  I think they only sell 84 since that is what is in 3 boxes.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Nov 25, 2003)

I never thought about using a razor blade, but it seems to be a pretty good idea!


----------



## alexvega (Nov 12, 2008)

*worried*

commom people ! now i??¡m run the proscar because  feel bad with my loss hair.  will be honest my last cycle was wonderfull , but now 4th months after fnshed the cycle, i would like to have alot of hair on my skull.

thanks


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 12, 2008)

If your last cycle was 500mg, there is NO reason to use a gram per week.  That's a dangerous game.  Next cycle you will think you need 1.5 grams.  750mg is enough for 95% of people.  More gear doesn't always mean more gains.  If you responded well to 500mg, there's no reason to up the dosage right now.  I wouldn't advise going over 750mg unless you have 6 or 7 cycles under your belt and you have some sort of reasoning behind it like competing...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2008)

**5 year old thread alert**


----------

